# Repair enterotomy colon code??



## Coder708 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dr. was performing Esophagectomy and poked whole thru bowel.  
Looking for code repair enterotomy bowel.
A Finder needle was placed through the anterior abdominal
wall and into the bowel. Air was used to insufflate through the finder
needle to ensure proper placement into the lumen. A* wire was passed. The
introducer was then passed, and then it was noted that it had gone
through the back wall of the bowel where the bowel joined the mesentery.
It was pulled back into the lumen of the bowel, and the enterotomy was
closed with 3 interrupted Vicryl sutures* using full thickness of the
bowel wall. The wire was repassed followed by introduction of the J-tube
into the bowel. Insufflation through the J-tube reveals it was in the
bowel lumen. The bowel was then stammed to the anterior abdominal wall
with 4 sutures. The J-tube was secured to the exterior anterior abdominal
wall with nylon sutures.


----------



## mikereyland (Feb 9, 2010)

When this happens I use 44602 Sm. Intestine with a primary Dx of 998.2. 

Michael D. Reyland, CPC, CIRCC
Surgical Specialists of Georgia


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 9, 2010)

*We would not bill repair*

We would not bill repair of a wound resulting for our own mistake.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jaimewicklund (Feb 10, 2010)

I would not bill the repair if we made the mistake

Jaime


----------

